# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] How do I break VBA code into two or more lines?

## Kasama

Using Excel 2003/Windows XP/VBA Editor 6.3.
I have some very long lines which don't fit in the VBA Editor window and to
make the code easier to read I want to break them into two or more lines.
I was told to type a space then and underscore but this doesn't work.
(I am not talking about breaking the lines in Message Boxes).

----------


## Harald Staff

Of course it works.

If Day(Date) > 10 _
And Hour(Time) > 20 Then _
MsgBox "It is after the tenth " & _
"and it is evening"

HTH. Best wishes Harald

"Kasama" <Kasama@discussions.microsoft.com> skrev i melding
news:1D948C8B-CA1A-47F3-9B4E-81421E3CC292@microsoft.com...
> Using Excel 2003/Windows XP/VBA Editor 6.3.
> I have some very long lines which don't fit in the VBA Editor window and
to
> make the code easier to read I want to break them into two or more lines.
> I was told to type a space then and underscore but this doesn't work.
> (I am not talking about breaking the lines in Message Boxes).

----------


## Niek Otten

<I was told to type a space then and underscore >

and then press ENTER

--
Kind regards,

Niek Otten
Microsoft MVP - Excel

"Kasama" <Kasama@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:1D948C8B-CA1A-47F3-9B4E-81421E3CC292@microsoft.com...
| Using Excel 2003/Windows XP/VBA Editor 6.3.
| I have some very long lines which don't fit in the VBA Editor window and to
| make the code easier to read I want to break them into two or more lines.
| I was told to type a space then and underscore but this doesn't work.
| (I am not talking about breaking the lines in Message Boxes).

----------


## Duncan

I think Kasama has probably tried to break inbetween words maybe?

only break after complete words, (as harolds example shows) for some
reason it gets confused otherwise!
Duncan


Harald Staff wrote:
> Of course it works.
>
> If Day(Date) > 10 _
>     And Hour(Time) > 20 Then _
>     MsgBox "It is after the tenth " & _
>     "and it is evening"
>
> HTH. Best wishes Harald
>
> "Kasama" <Kasama@discussions.microsoft.com> skrev i melding
> news:1D948C8B-CA1A-47F3-9B4E-81421E3CC292@microsoft.com...
> > Using Excel 2003/Windows XP/VBA Editor 6.3.
> > I have some very long lines which don't fit in the VBA Editor window and
> to
> > make the code easier to read I want to break them into two or more lines.
> > I was told to type a space then and underscore but this doesn't work.
> > (I am not talking about breaking the lines in Message Boxes).

----------


## Ron de Bruin

Hi Kasama

Like this

Sub Mail_workbook_1()
ActiveWorkbook.SendMail "ron@debruin.nl", _
"This is the Subject line"
End Sub


See the space between the , and the _



--
Regards Ron de Bruin
http://www.rondebruin.nl



"Kasama" <Kasama@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:1D948C8B-CA1A-47F3-9B4E-81421E3CC292@microsoft.com...
> Using Excel 2003/Windows XP/VBA Editor 6.3.
> I have some very long lines which don't fit in the VBA Editor window and to
> make the code easier to read I want to break them into two or more lines.
> I was told to type a space then and underscore but this doesn't work.
> (I am not talking about breaking the lines in Message Boxes).

----------


## Harald Staff

"Niek Otten" <nicolaus@xs4all.nl> skrev i melding
news:%23LCZJ7yrGHA.4240@TK2MSFTNGP04.phx.gbl...
> <I was told to type a space then and underscore >
>
> and then press ENTER
>
> --
> Kind regards,
>
> Niek Otten
> Microsoft MVP - Excel

Lol. That may be the problem, yes.
MVP! Really glad to hear that, Niek.

Best wishes Harald

----------


## Kasama

Tks, but that wasn't it. After typing Space+Underscore+Enter I was getting
"Invalid Character" error messages for the underscore. So I tried copying and
pasting your code and Harald Staff's code into blank macros. This time VBE
accepted the underscores, and then broke the line when I typed ' _enter'. No
more error messages.
But then I noticed a strange thing: up till now VBE has automatically placed
a line of underscores between my Sub procedures -- if I typed 'Sub' on a new
line after
'End Sub' I a dividing line of underscores automatically appeared.
These have now disappeared from all existing macros!
So it seems to me as if 'underscore' was assigned to a dividing line, and
after pasting in your code, VBE has reassigned unserscore to 'line continues
on next'.

Thanks

Kasama

"Niek Otten" wrote:

> <I was told to type a space then and underscore >
>
> and then press ENTER
>
> --
> Kind regards,
>
> Niek Otten
> Microsoft MVP - Excel
>
> "Kasama" <Kasama@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:1D948C8B-CA1A-47F3-9B4E-81421E3CC292@microsoft.com...
> | Using Excel 2003/Windows XP/VBA Editor 6.3.
> | I have some very long lines which don't fit in the VBA Editor window and to
> | make the code easier to read I want to break them into two or more lines.
> | I was told to type a space then and underscore but this doesn't work.
> | (I am not talking about breaking the lines in Message Boxes).
>
>
>

----------


## adam.hewitt5

I often got this error if i put the underscore in the middle of a msgbox text (not so that it was on 2 lines in the msgbox but in the code).  I think it has to be outside of ""

----------

